# Unjobbers, Gainfully Unemployed, Micropreneurs & Taxes



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

With multiple small streams of income, how do you do it?? Take the poll above and if you feel moved to expand your answers reply to the post or PM if you don't want to be publicly identified.

Thanks!!

Trying to get a feel for what other folks are doing and why. According to the IRS any one who is "self-employed" must file taxes if they made $400 or more above expenses







which seems awfully low, but there ya go...


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

You might try posting this in the Unjobbing Tribe group or over in Talk Amongst Ourselves.


----------

